# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Creating a Macro that Creates a PDF with a Unquie Name on Mac MS Excel 2004

## lwh723

From all the searching I've done, I think the answer is no.  But here's what I'd like to do. 

I'm using Mac MS Excel 2004 to invoice for my company.  I would like to write a macro that automatically prints/saves an invoice as a pdf with a unique file name from a cell in the sheet. 

Any help?

I would even settle for a CSV or other file format.  I don't anticipate having to print the invoice again, but want to save a record.

----------

